# 12 ga and reloading acc for sale



## goodfellow56 (Mar 3, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a brand new digital reloading scale for sale. IT is a salter brecknell. come with calibration weights, powder baffle, power cord. measures grains, grams, ounces, and carats. retail 135 asking 110 
also have seperate cabelas calibration set retail 50 sell for 35 
sell package for 130 
also have frachi 612 (12 ga) semi auto shotgun. very nice condition 450 email [email protected] 
or call 605-691-1145


----------

